# New TTOC Web Membership Option



## Nem

New TTOC Membership Option

We are introducing a new membership level, *Web Membership*. We know the preference of our current membership is the full TTOC package with our award winning club magazine, but we also appreciate there are some people who would like the option to pay a smaller amount to just become a 'member'. So this option is now offered with these people in mind.

*Web Membership* is going to cost *just £10 per year*.

This includes all the good bits from our Premium membership, _except the four copies of absoluTTe_. So you will receive:

• TTOC 'Keyfob' Style Membership Card (See note below)
• TTOC Gel Badge
• TTOC Window Sticker
• TTOC Tax Disc holder
• Entry to the TTOC Group on the ******** (See note below)
• All the great TTOC discounts

• Preferential place reservations at events on the TTOC Club stands. Spaces at events like GTI International, Stanford Hall and Audi Driver International where spaces are limited will be filled by TTOC members first.

Plus:

• Quarterly online newsletter - this will be sent via email as a PDF file shortly after each issue of absoluTTe is sent to print, and which will contain sample content from the latest club magazine.

This is the first stage in an overhaul of the club and we hope to be adding some very special extra benefits very soon.

To purchase your membership click HERE

*Note:* The new style membership cards are taking a bit longer to get to us than expected, so these will be forwarded on as soon as we can. Also the TTOC forum sig strips for web members are just in the process of being made available, so again if you can just hang fire for the time being, we'll let everyone know when they are ready. Thanks


----------



## IC_HOTT

Fantastic - I've been SO close to membership but am just not bothered  about magazines

Count me in immediately - and thanks


----------



## Nem

grasmere said:


> Fantastic - I've been SO close to membership but am just not bothered  about magazines
> 
> Count me in immediately - and thanks


Marvellous!

It's been on the cards for a while now, but needed all the details sorting out.


----------



## A3DFU

Yes!


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, Excellent idea, but if too many people change over to the £10 membership, won't it mean the cost of AbsoluTTe becoming to expensive to produce in the smaller numbers. :? 
Hoggy.


----------



## Nem

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Excellent idea, but if too many people change over to the £10 membership, won't it mean the cost of AbsoluTTe becoming to expensive to produce in the smaller numbers. :?
> Hoggy.


Very much so I'm afraid. But this is why we have faith in the quality and appeal of the magazine for the Premium members to continue with their level of membership.

Only time will tell how the balance of Web to Premium will go, but hopefully it will end up with an increase in overall membership which is the main aim of the club


----------



## Tangerine Knight

ive just sighned

to be honest was going to join last month but my wife got made redundant so every penny counted

i understand what you are all saying about the mag , but some of us want to belong to the ttoc but have to be a little frugel in these times


----------



## Guest

This is an intelligent development and a good way forward in tight times.

There's always the option of going for the middle ground of charging maybe £17.50 and sending out a PDF copy of AbsoluTTe to all members. Yes, it will be freely distributable but the TTOC will save on printing costs. Prospect, the trade union I am a member of went down this route with their quarterly publication.

Just a thought...

Doug


----------



## IC_HOTT

Doug Short said:


> This is an intelligent development and a good way forward in tight times.
> There's always the option of going for the middle ground of charging maybe £17.50 and sending out a PDF copy of AbsoluTTe to all members. Yes, it will be freely distributable but the TTOC will save on printing costs. Prospect, the trade union I am a member of went down this route with their quarterly publication.Just a thought... Doug


+1. I would go for that option, but the sentiment to attract more TTOC members is absolutely the way to go, it should be a no brainer to contribute eg £10 for all the tips and advice one can get from this forum


----------



## Nem

Doug Short said:


> This is an intelligent development and a good way forward in tight times.
> 
> There's always the option of going for the middle ground of charging maybe £17.50 and sending out a PDF copy of AbsoluTTe to all members. Yes, it will be freely distributable but the TTOC will save on printing costs. Prospect, the trade union I am a member of went down this route with their quarterly publication.
> 
> Just a thought...
> 
> Doug


Something we've discussed for a number of years. But as part of the above about keeping up enough revenue to produce the magazine, this would certainly put an end to the mag with people choosing the pdf version and not enough people wanting the printer copy.

So for now a full PDF download of the mag will not be offered I'm afraid.


----------



## jeules0

Nice one!

Just joined.

Chris


----------



## kmpowell

Nem said:


> So for now a full PDF download of the mag will not be offered I'm afraid.


I'd advise you look into options such as "Yudu". Services such as these will allow you to distribute an online version of the magazine whilst retaining DRM and also controlling access via membership.

I have no doubt that introducing a secondary "digital" tier would sustain/increase your membership. It will give everybody a full breadth of options that cover all financial and technological needs.

Doing it this way will also allow you to market via a whole host of online channels - seeding to FB, Twitter, via an app etc. Thus increasing awareness/visibility and in return boosting membership.

Speaking as somebody who works in Digital Marketing, IMO sticking with just the two tiers is not wise, start planning a digital offering.


----------



## Jae

I concur Kevin, and we've been discussing this very thing!

The sooner the better!


----------



## anthony_m

Nem said:


> New TTOC Membership Option
> 
> We are introducing a new membership level, *Web Membership*. We know the preference of our current membership is the full TTOC package with our award winning club magazine, but we also appreciate there are some people who would like the option to pay a smaller amount to just become a 'member'. So this option is now offered with these people in mind.
> 
> *Web Membership* is going to cost *just £10 per year*.
> 
> This includes all the good bits from our Premium membership, _except the four copies of absoluTTe_. So you will receive:
> 
> • TTOC 'Keyfob' Style Membership Card (See note below)
> • TTOC Gel Badge
> • TTOC Window Sticker
> • TTOC Tax Disc holder
> • Entry to the TTOC Group on the ******** (See note below)
> • All the great TTOC discounts
> 
> • Preferential place reservations at events on the TTOC Club stands. Spaces at events like GTI International, Stanford Hall and Audi Driver International where spaces are limited will be filled by TTOC members first.
> 
> Plus:
> 
> • Quarterly online newsletter - this will be sent via email as a PDF file shortly after each issue of absoluTTe is sent to print, and which will contain sample content from the latest club magazine.
> 
> This is the first stage in an overhaul of the club and we hope to be adding some very special extra benefits very soon.
> 
> To purchase your membership click HERE
> 
> *Note:* The new style membership cards are taking a bit longer to get to us than expected, so these will be forwarded on as soon as we can. Also the TTOC forum sig strips for web members are just in the process of being made available, so again if you can just hang fire for the time being, we'll let everyone know when they are ready. Thanks


hi Nem,
just joined!
i thought its about time :lol: 
Anthony.


----------



## A3DFU

anthony_m said:


> just joined!
> i thought its about time :lol:
> Anthony.


It absolutely was :wink:


----------



## phope

kmpowell said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> 
> So for now a full PDF download of the mag will not be offered I'm afraid.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd advise you look into options such as "Yudu". Services such as these will allow you to distribute an online version of the magazine whilst retaining DRM and also controlling access via membership.
> 
> I have no doubt that introducing a secondary "digital" tier would sustain/increase your membership. It will give everybody a full breadth of options that cover all financial and technological needs.
> 
> Doing it this way will also allow you to market via a whole host of online channels - seeding to FB, Twitter, via an app etc. Thus increasing awareness/visibility and in return boosting membership.
> 
> Speaking as somebody who works in Digital Marketing, IMO sticking with just the two tiers is not wise, start planning a digital offering.
Click to expand...

You have PM


----------



## John-H

A3DFU said:


> anthony_m said:
> 
> 
> 
> just joined!
> i thought its about time :lol:
> Anthony.
> 
> 
> 
> It absolutely was :wink:
Click to expand...

Certainly was - I'm glad you've *RECTIFIED* that one Anthony :wink:


----------



## PeTTe-N

Too good an offer to pass up ....... just joined and also bought back issues 1-4 of AbsoluTTE magazine, just so I can see what I'm missing


----------



## A3DFU

PeTTe-N said:


> Too good an offer to pass up ....... just joined and also bought back issues 1-4 of AbsoluTTE magazine, just so I can see what I'm missing


Welcome Pete


----------



## PeTTe-N

A3DFU said:


> Welcome Pete


Thanks, it's a great idea and a no-brainer really. It seems there's been a fair bit of interest in this since it's launch over the weekend. Here's hoping it brings in lots of new members 



Nem said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Excellent idea, but if too many people change over to the £10 membership, won't it mean the cost of AbsoluTTe becoming to expensive to produce in the smaller numbers. :?
> Hoggy.
> 
> 
> 
> Very much so I'm afraid. *But this is why we have faith in the quality and appeal of the magazine for the Premium members to continue with their level of membership*.
Click to expand...

And hence the reason I plumped for the 4 pack back issues. If I like what I see I can bump up to the "Elite" class when my membership expires next year :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag

PeTTe-N said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome Pete
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, it's a great idea and a no-brainer really. It seems there's been a fair bit of interest in this since it's launch over the weekend. Here's hoping it brings in lots of new members
> 
> 
> 
> Nem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Excellent idea, but if too many people change over to the £10 membership, won't it mean the cost of AbsoluTTe becoming to expensive to produce in the smaller numbers. :?
> Hoggy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very much so I'm afraid. *But this is why we have faith in the quality and appeal of the magazine for the Premium members to continue with their level of membership*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And hence the reason I plumped for the 4 pack back issues. If I like what I see I can bump up to the "Elite" class when my membership expires next year :wink:
Click to expand...

Might be worth buying one of the latest editions then are are very different in a good way  Not knocking the early mags they are great but a few years practice makes everything look much better.


----------



## A3DFU

wallsendmag said:


> PeTTe-N said:
> 
> 
> 
> And hence the reason I plumped for the 4 pack back issues. If I like what I see I can bump up to the "Elite" class when my membership expires next year :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Might be worth buying one of the latest editions then are are very different in a good way  Not knocking the early mags they are great but a few years practice makes everything look much better.
Click to expand...

I certainly agree with Andrew, Pete: the new magazines, especially since issue 15/16/17 are sooo much better than the first few [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## PeTTe-N

wallsendmag said:


> Might be worth buying one of the latest editions then are are very different in a good way  Not knocking the early mags they are great but a few years practice makes everything look much better.





A3DFU said:


> I certainly agree with Andrew, Pete: the new magazines, especially since issue 15/16/17 are sooo much better than the first few [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Ok thanks both, I'll get one of the newer packs in the new year.


----------



## 666MRB

Well done guys...great news!

I have just finally got round to joining 

Thanks

Matt


----------



## TH3UKRIDDL3R

Count me in...purchased


----------



## A3DFU

Welcome to the fold, Matt and Riddler
[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## TH3UKRIDDL3R

Yay I have a TTOC Membership Number... Now I really feel like part of the Club


----------



## CraigW

TH3UKRIDDL3R said:


> Yay I have a TTOC Membership Number... Now I really feel like part of the Club


Me too! Now I just need to consider how i'm going to strategically position the TTOC badge on my car


----------



## Gazzer

errr being a TTOC member.........will it stop me getting a kick up the woopsie out the door if i occasionally misbehave nem?


----------



## CraigW

gazzer1964 said:


> errr being a TTOC member.........will it stop me getting a kick up the woopsie out the door if i occasionally misbehave nem?


Nick,

If i was to pay double my membership could you ensure that Gaz keeps getting a kicking?

Only joking fella :lol: :lol:


----------



## baz8400

just got my membership number through tonight ...cant believe im number 2 !!


----------



## Wallsendmag

CraigW said:


> gazzer1964 said:
> 
> 
> 
> errr being a TTOC member.........will it stop me getting a kick up the woopsie out the door if i occasionally misbehave nem?
> 
> 
> 
> Nick,
> 
> If i was to pay double my membership could you ensure that Gaz keeps getting a kicking?
> 
> Only joking fella :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

All donations to [email protected] :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## CraigW

baz8400 said:


> just got my membership number through tonight ...cant believe im number 2 !!


Hi Baz,

How did you get your profile signature to work. Im number 4 but when i type in the link it doesn't like it.

Cheers

Craig


----------



## Wallsendmag

CraigW said:


> baz8400 said:
> 
> 
> 
> just got my membership number through tonight ...cant believe im number 2 !!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Baz,
> 
> How did you get your profile signature to work. Im number 4 but when i type in the link it doesn't like it.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Craig
Click to expand...











[*img]http://www.ttoc.co.uk/wgallery/00004/00004.jpg[/img*]
Just remove the stars :wink:


----------



## baz8400

i just cut and pasted the link from the email into the signature box


----------



## CraigW

wallsendmag said:


> CraigW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baz8400 said:
> 
> 
> 
> just got my membership number through tonight ...cant believe im number 2 !!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Baz,
> 
> How did you get your profile signature to work. Im number 4 but when i type in the link it doesn't like it.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Craig
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [*img]http://www.ttoc.co.uk/wgallery/00004/00004.jpg[/img*]
> Just remove the stars :wink:
Click to expand...




baz8400 said:


> i just cut and pasted the link from the email into the signature box


Cheers Guys


----------



## John-H

So who is W No. 1 and who is No. 6 ?


----------



## Wallsendmag

John-H said:


> So who is W No. 1 and who is No. 6 ?


The man with the money is number 1 :lol: :lol:


----------



## PeTTe-N

Received my number last night aswell, funnily enough it's the same as my age!  And to top it off, the postmans just delivered my membership pack along with the back issues of AbsoluTTe I ordered ..... great stuff and quick delivery, thanks.


----------



## lairdy

Just got my membership through with quick delivery thanks, just one of the treats for my tt for christmas !


----------



## jeules0

baz8400 said:


> just got my membership number through tonight ...cant believe im number 2 !!





John-H said:


> So who is W No. 1 and who is No. 6 ?


Dunno, but I'm 00 007 which I rather like :roll:

All I need now is an Aston Martin DB5 to go with the TT!! 

Chris


----------



## A3DFU

Welcome all


----------



## BAZPOS

Excellent service...letter with goodies arrived today.....thanks TTOC.


----------



## shadowswar

all joined up today how do i get my sigs next to my name and my membership number under my name [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Tangerine Knight

John-H said:


> So who is W No. 1 and who is No. 6 ?


im number 6 mate


----------



## Wallsendmag

shadowswar said:


> all joined up today how do i get my sigs next to my name and my membership number under my name [smiley=bigcry.gif]


[*img]http://www.ttoc.co.uk/wgallery/00026/00026.jpg[/*img]

paste that into your signatue and remove the stars :wink:


----------



## John-H

blackpoolfc said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> So who is W No. 1 and who is No. 6 ?
> 
> 
> 
> im number 6 mate
Click to expand...

Be seeing you :wink:


----------



## A3DFU

John-H said:


> blackpoolfc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> So who is W No. 1 and who is No. 6 ?
> 
> 
> 
> im number 6 mate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Be seeing you :wink:
Click to expand...

Stop advertising Rovers :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## lloyd

looked at joining up but have no pay pal any other way to pay cheers


----------



## Wallsendmag

lloyd said:


> looked at joining up but have no pay pal any other way to pay cheers


We use paypal to process our credit card orders you don't need an account. On the payment screen just click pay with card.


----------



## lloyd

thanks mate all done payed up


----------



## A3DFU

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## shadowswar

wallsendmag said:


> shadowswar said:
> 
> 
> 
> all joined up today how do i get my sigs next to my name and my membership number under my name [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> [*img]http://www.ttoc.co.uk/wgallery/00026/00026.jpg[/*img]
> 
> paste that into your signatue and remove the stars :wink:
Click to expand...

Hi there when I put the link and delete the stars and press submit it says it can not process picture and can not determine the size? Plus sorry to right royal pain in the butt but how do I get that to work plus how do I get my little avatar ttoc member on my avatar many thanks in advance


----------



## Wallsendmag

shadowswar said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shadowswar said:
> 
> 
> 
> all joined up today how do i get my sigs next to my name and my membership number under my name [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> [*img]http://www.ttoc.co.uk/wgallery/00026/00026.jpg[/*img]
> 
> paste that into your signatue and remove the stars :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi there when I put the link and delete the stars and press submit it says it can not process picture and can not determine the size? Plus sorry to right royal pain in the butt but how do I get that to work plus how do I get my little avatar ttoc member on my avatar many thanks in advance
Click to expand...

Ah that may be a technical fault at our end , I'll get our technical support people to look into it


----------



## phope

wallsendmag said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> So who is W No. 1 and who is No. 6 ?
> 
> 
> 
> The man with the money is number 1 :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

  :mrgreen:


----------



## hy3na

A BIG WELCOME TO ALL THE NEW MEMBERS!!!!


----------



## jeules0

John-H said:


> So who is W No. 1 and who is No. 6 ?


Sounds like an episode of 'The Prisoner'!


----------



## John-H

jeules0 said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> So who is W No. 1 and who is No. 6 ?
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like an episode of 'The Prisoner'!
Click to expand...

Correct Mr Bond :wink:


----------



## talk-torque

So, how does it work if I renew my membership as the new web option? Do I get a new number?


----------



## Nem

talk-torque said:


> So, how does it work if I renew my membership as the new web option? Do I get a new number?


You do I'm afraid. All the Web Memberships have started again at W00001 upwards.


----------



## talk-torque

Nem said:


> talk-torque said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, how does it work if I renew my membership as the new web option? Do I get a new number?
> 
> 
> 
> You do I'm afraid. All the Web Memberships have started again at W00001 upwards.
Click to expand...

Thanks Nem. Just renewed. No problem with the number - just wondered how the system worked. Thanks for the new option, it suits me just fine!


----------



## shadowswar

Got my welcome stuff today now everytime see a tt parked up going to ttoc them up with the leaflets supplied lol thanks !


----------



## talk-torque

OK Guys, I've got my new web member number, which is 00037, but the system won't let me change my signiture strip. I've tried all the combinations and I am using the correct gallery and format. Any reason for this?


----------



## Nem

talk-torque said:


> OK Guys, I've got my new web member number, which is 00037, but the system won't let me change my signiture strip. I've tried all the combinations and I am using the correct gallery and format. Any reason for this?


Yes 

We've been reworking how the sigs are created and used. I've now updated the info on the TTOC pages with the new code for adding your sigs.

Done yours for you at the same time


----------



## talk-torque

Nem said:


> Done yours for you at the same time


This place just gets better. Thanks Nem. :-*


----------



## John-H

You should all have received your pdf newsletter now. If anyone hasn't then please let us know.


----------



## cogsy1976

Been meaning to join for ages so this is a great option, money has been a bit tight recently but this is great value! the missus bought herself some perfume earlier so I think I deserve a treat so just signed up!


----------



## Stevieb77

Nem

I have joined, what do I need to do know

Steve


----------



## Spooks

Fantastic I have just joined. Nice to see something coming down for a change. Well done TTOC.


----------



## John-H

Stevieb77 said:


> Nem
> 
> I have joined, what do I need to do know
> 
> Steve


See here: viewtopic.php?f=1&t=158721


----------



## sbd119

What a great option, perfect for me. I've just joined.


----------



## TT_RS

Welcome all Web Members, Make sure you check out your area for your Local Rep. Events, Cruises and loads more to benefit you and your car.


----------



## johnnyquango

whooooo woooooooo, just joined aswell, feels better now asking for advice, great forum, love it


----------



## McKenzie

Decided to pull my finger out and join up, took some time but finally a member now!


----------



## A3DFU

McKenzie said:


> Decided to pull my finger out and join up, took some time but finally a member now!


Good show [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## oceans7

I'm in.


----------



## sbd119

Thanks for the web-membership pack. I only ordered it the day before yesterday, which was a bank holiday!!!

...and it arrived today (Thursday)! Proper TT delivery speed 

Just wanted to say thanks and Chapeau to everyone involved in making the membership operation as slick as it obviously is!


----------



## Nem

sbd119 said:


> Just wanted to say thanks and Chapeau to everyone involved in making the membership operation as slick as it obviously is!


Really only one person to thank and thats Andrew (Wallsendmag) our Club Membership Secretary. Our one man membership whirlwind  What we'd do without him I don't know 8)

Welcome to the Club anyway


----------



## sbd119

Nem said:


> sbd119 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just wanted to say thanks and Chapeau to everyone involved in making the membership operation as slick as it obviously is!
> 
> 
> 
> Really only one person to thank and thats Andrew (Wallsendmag) our Club Membership Secretary. Our one man membership whirlwind  What we'd do without him I don't know 8)
> 
> Welcome to the Club anyway
Click to expand...

In that case, thanks Andrew - I wasn't expecting anything so quick, especially with the holiday break, so it was a really nice surprise to get back from work yesterday evening and find my pack. Much appreciated.


----------



## johnnyquango

just recd my mail today for the membership, feel part of this owners club now, will be definitely be getting the full package soon tho, amazing site and the response to any questions has been absoluTTe brilliant...love it


----------



## A3DFU

Welcome all to the TTOC amd a Happy New Year to you all; safe motoring throught 2011


----------



## Guzi

Hi
I've just joined, been meaning to do it for ages!


----------



## John-H

dg74 said:


> Hi
> I've just joined, been meaning to do it for ages!


Welcome


----------



## Wallsendmag

dg74 said:


> Hi
> I've just joined, been meaning to do it for ages!


Sorry you application has been rejected due to Inappropriate attire :wink:


----------



## Redscouse

wallsendmag said:


> dg74 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> I've just joined, been meaning to do it for ages!
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry you application has been rejected due to Inappropriate attire :wink:
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guzi

wallsendmag said:


> dg74 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> I've just joined, been meaning to do it for ages!
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry you application has been rejected due to Inappropriate attire :wink:
Click to expand...

 :lol:


----------



## Ayrshire-tt

Just noticed the post, and joined straight away. Looking forward to being part of the club, hopefully get a bit more involved in the TT world now.

Fraser


----------



## Hev

Ayrshire-tt said:


> Just noticed the post, and joined straight away. Looking forward to being part of the club, hopefully get a bit more involved in the TT world now.
> 
> Fraser


No time like now to put your name down :wink:  
viewtopic.php?f=3&t=184854

Hev x
BTW welcome to the club!


----------



## A3DFU

Hev, have you crashed your new car already? How come it sits on the black one?


----------



## Hev

A3DFU said:


> Hev, have you crashed your new car already? How come it sits on the black one?


hehehe - Nah! trev passed it on the motorway as it was heading to the dealer....he snapped it...kinda burst the dealers bubble when they sent me a text with pic 45 mins later, only for me to tell them I knew it was already there! :lol:

Hev x


----------



## A3DFU

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## S16LAD

Great idea guys... All signed up!


----------



## Charlie

S16LAD said:


> Great idea guys... All signed up!


Abought ruddy time Si 

Charlie


----------



## S16LAD

Charlie said:


> S16LAD said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great idea guys... All signed up!
> 
> 
> 
> Abought ruddy time Si
> 
> Charlie
Click to expand...

Fashionably late, thanks! :wink:


----------



## Charlie

S16LAD said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S16LAD said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great idea guys... All signed up!
> 
> 
> 
> Abought ruddy time Si
> 
> Charlie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fashionably late, thanks! :wink:
Click to expand...

LOL yeah you wish, I have met you don't forget and still remember the style atrocities :-* :lol: :lol:

Charlie


----------



## jontymo

Just signed up, cannot wait for my pack and even better when i pick the TT up from the dealers as soon as my reg is transferred.

jontymo :mrgreen:


----------



## S16LAD

Pack through this morning! Many thanks...


----------



## GrahamR

Newly joined too. I've just spent a small fortune on an OEM matching leather gear knob & knee pads for my car (and haven't told the wife!) but I don't grudge myself the £10 for web membership 

I'll maybe upgrade when it comes time to renew my membership.

Graham


----------



## A3DFU

A very warm welcome to the TTOC


----------



## damo225

Hello girls and boys, i paid for my ttoc membership last week, i got my membership signature which is cool Woooo88, can anyone tell me how to get it on my profile?? :? :?


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Damo, Copy & paste this into your sig profile, should work O.K.

http://www.ttoc.co.uk/sig.jpg?member=W0 ... er=damo225

Hoggy.


----------



## brittan

damo225 said:


> Hello girls and boys, i paid for my ttoc membership last week, i got my membership signature which is cool Woooo88, can anyone tell me how to get it on my profile?? :? :?


For a handy guide see: viewtopic.php?f=1&t=158721


----------



## damo225

Ha ha that dont look right?! what have i done wrong?? :?


----------



## damo225

All it says is member invalid!! :x


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Damo, You haven't copied & pasted the whole thing.
Hoggy.


----------



## damo225

Hoggy what am i doin wrong?! i copied/pasted the link all of it into the signature box and still cant get the image? [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Damo, Can't understand why, If I click the link in my post it shows me your sig pic, but if I click the way you display it, it shows invalid. Are you actually "selecting" the whole thing, or just clicking & copy/pasting. otherwise follow the link from brittan.
Hoggy.


----------



## damo225

Hoggy im clicking copying and pasting, i thought that was all i had to do.When ya say selecting it what do you mean? im proper tired tonight and its drivin me nuts!lol!


----------



## Nem

A pair of {img} tags help


----------



## damo225

Ha ha cheers Nem it was proper drivin me mad....yay!!


----------



## damo225

Now im gonna try and put a picture of my car on


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Damo, sorry, don't know why I missed those out.
Hoggy.


----------



## damo225

Hoggy no worries mate, its done now...gonna try and put my car on now!! :lol:


----------



## damo225

Well guess what? cant do that either now its saying too many pixels,here there and everywhere.gettin the hump now :evil:


----------



## mancity1955

Just joined offer to good to refuse thanks


----------



## bombeiusz

Joined now and just wanted to say thanks to Andrew for help


----------



## Redscouse

mancity1955 said:


> Just joined offer to good to refuse thanks





bombeiusz said:


> Joined now and just wanted to say thanks to Andrew for help


Welcome to you both


----------



## raziel1963

Received my members pack today,really pleased, thank you


----------



## WozzaTT

Only re-joined on Thursday and my pack came this morning - excellent service, thank you!


----------



## MXS

Just joined, congratulations to TTOC representatives for bringing an affordable and value for money option into play!


----------



## ttjohn

Hello my friends.My name is john ..ttjohn on forum :mrgreen: from athens and have a audi ttc Black Edition mkII 1.8TFSI 2010 model .just now buy the web membership pack.


----------



## A3DFU

Welcome John from Athens


----------



## Phil-TT

Thinking of joining, is the original post still applicable, all extras etc still in the package?


----------



## Nem

MUFC.TT said:


> Thinking of joining, is the original post still applicable, all extras etc still in the package?


Most certainly


----------



## Phil-TT

Brilliant, I take it I don't need a paypal account to pay for this either? May sound daft, but I take it the payment is completely secure and safe.


----------



## Nem

We use paypal to process our payments so it is perfectly secure. You don't need a paypal account, you can simply select to pay by card and do it that way, but you do have to select paypal in the payment method tho either way.


----------



## Phil-TT

EDIT


----------



## Phil-TT

Just joined 

Roughly how long does it take before I get my goodies? haha


----------



## SteviedTT

Just joined again, I missed the TTOC logo in my sig and under my avatar :lol:


----------



## A3DFU

Good on both of you [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

MUFCTT it won't be long befor Andrew aka wallsendmag will post your goodies.
And btw, I'm your region rep, so look out for our next pub meet on the Events board


----------



## Wallsendmag

A3DFU said:


> Good on both of you [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> MUFCTT it won't be long befor Andrew aka wallsendmag will post your goodies.
> And btw, I'm your region rep, so look out for our next pub meet on the Events board


Already posted


----------



## Phil-TT

Awesome! Cheers.

Will do, these boards are magic, glad I joined them!


----------



## A3DFU

MUFC.TT said:


> Will do, these boards are magic, glad I joined them!


Grea_*TT*_ 8)


----------



## R80RTT

Please can you upgrade me to a full member thanks

My membeeship number is 01985 Thanks Again


----------



## Wallsendmag

R80RTT said:


> Please can you upgrade me to a full member thanks
> 
> My membeeship number is 01985 Thanks Again


I you add the code below to your sig without the stars them pm Nem

[*img]http://www.ttoc.co.uk/sig.jpg?member=01985&user=R80RTT[/img*]


----------



## englishdad

Anyone know what number the web membership is up to???


----------



## Wallsendmag

englishdad said:


> Anyone know what number the web membership is up to???


152 is next


----------



## englishdad

wallsendmag said:


> englishdad said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know what number the web membership is up to???
> 
> 
> 
> 152 is next
Click to expand...

Thanks,I was thinking of waiting for a 'good number' (yes, I'm sad!) but I don't think I can wait that long, the TT bug is getting a firmer grip!!


----------



## A3DFU

englishdad said:


> the TT bug is getting a firmer grip!!


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Join the club :wink:


----------



## hobbes300

Joined up.


----------



## Phil-TT

How do you get the TTOC thing below your avatar pic on the left side of the posts?


----------



## brittan

PM Nem and ask him to add you to the TTOC group.


----------



## Phil-TT

Sorted, thanks


----------



## gday

Just joined up


----------



## A3DFU

Welcome, and have a g'day


----------



## gday

A3DFU said:


> Welcome, and have a g'day


 :roll: :lol: :roll:


----------



## A3DFU

gday said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome, and have a g'day
> 
> 
> 
> :roll: :lol: :roll:
Click to expand...

And as you're just round the corner, here is our next meet you'll want to come to :wink:  
http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 3&t=196690


----------



## L90OOK

Just joined 8)


----------



## John-H

The newsletter (A26) is out, so if anyone hasn't received it yet please check the email address you gave us and your spam filter etc. and let us know if you still haven't received it.


----------



## YoungOldUn

englishdad said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> englishdad said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know what number the web membership is up to???
> 
> 
> 
> 152 is next
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks,I was thinking of waiting for a 'good number' (yes, I'm sad!) but I don't think I can wait that long, the TT bug is getting a firmer grip!!
Click to expand...

I managed to get a 'good number' without realising it


----------



## englishdad

> I managed to get a 'good number' without realising it


Your number is better than my number


----------



## shandyman

Hooray, just joined up but not sure what my number is yet, knowing my luck 666!!


----------

